# Tetra Whisper EX20 Filter



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I got this new filter system called Tetra Whisper EX20. It says that it uses silent filter technology. But I could really here some slight noise coming from its motor. Is this normal??


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, there will always be some noise coming from the filter. Don't believe all the advertising you see.

The Eheim line of filters are probably the quietest, but they are still not 100% silent (I can still hear them).


----------



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

I see... I wish I could have gotten an Eheim one.....Got fooled by the word "whisper" Lol! 

I did a tank for my dad and used the Top fin filter....... cheaper but actually quieter...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The Tetra Whisper filters do anything but whisper in my experience. Hum, Grind, Click, those are words better to describe them, though lacking in sellability of their product. Haha. The EX70 is horrendously loud.

I suggest the Aquaclear filter. Any noise they produce (if any) seems to be illiminated by simply removing the lid and leaving it open topped. Also an added bonus is you are not required to buy a certain brand of filter media and can buy in bulk.


----------

